# Need Shared Accomodation in Dubai



## dedeep (Apr 27, 2009)

HI Frnds,

Iam coming to Dubai on 30th May for employment.Iam 24 years old male from INDIA.So would like to go for shared accomodation at Dubai with 1000 to 1500 AED.So frnds please suggest me on this.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

check the ads in gulf news and dubizzle, you'll find plenty of shared accomodation there...


----------

